# Oyster Knives / recommendation & discussion



## crockerculinary (Oct 16, 2017)

so im helping out opening a new restaurant, and i am doing oysters for the first time since getting into handmade knives. 

they have the typical dexter "new haven style" on hand, and i was not enjoying myself one bit. ive done a fair share of oysters, but never really looked at the tool. after work, i went looking online, but after a 12 hour first day, passed right out. 

the next day a kid worked who had an r. murphy "damariscotta style". wood handled and riveted, substantially pointier and sharper, and it worked really well for me. i went online, found it for a totally reasonable 37 bucks, but then jumped down into the rabbit hole and literally spent all day yesterday researching oyster knives. 

i found it totally fascinating how many different styles there are, and i am interested in digging into their history/diversity a lot more, but for now, i need an oyster knife. i will probably just grab the murphy, but i was wondering if anybody has any interesting alternate options i am not finding. i watched some european shucking contests and noticed just about every shucker had a radically different tool from what i had found at american based sites, some double ended with spoons or scrapers, but havent been able to find much info on them yet. 

also looked into some customs, and it was immediately clear that i wasnt comfortable spending 250 on an oyster knife yet. 

so i guess i am looking for advice on recommended styles or knives from folks with experience, as well as alternate sources for info or purchasing different styles around the world.

thanks, cheers!


----------



## daveb (Oct 16, 2017)

I like the DR, one of them anyway, but only shuck oysters recreationally. The subject has come up on here in the past though my google fu only found this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14143-Oyster-Shucking-knife

I remember another where a member had a maker of note put together a half dozen for him - he won the internet that day.


----------



## no_one_just_Roy (Oct 17, 2017)

Quite an interesting topic indeed.
In Japan you can find many variants too, some of them being radically different than a standard "knife".

Standard oyster knives
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B000FDO4YA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B017QR3I58/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
The usual, most common style in the kitchen, I guess.

T-shaped (Matsushima-style) kaki-muki
http://www.fukuji.net/cutter/kaimuki/3-0337-12kr.htm
The de-facto standard in the industrial workplaces in Japan.
I don't think they are popular in the kitchen, though.

L-shaped kaki-muki
https://shop.kusatori.com/p/item-detail/detail/i12.html
These ones have modified and better handles than the T-shaped one, and are a bit more popular I guess.

Hiroshima style kaki-uchi
http://www.muranokajiya.jp/fs/muranokajiya/hiroshimakaki
The description says that the long hook is for opening shells and the short blade for removing adductor
(the blade part doesn't seem popular even in Hiroshima at all, however.)

If you are interested in some Japanese video footage, serch for "&#29281;&#34851;&#12416;&#12365;" (kaki-muki) or "&#29281;&#34851;&#25171;&#12385;" (kaki-uchi)
(The latter mainly refers to the Hiroshima style).

I do not have any advice on buying an oyster knife though; all I can say is "don't go cheap, but don't go overthinking" - well, so typical.


----------



## crockerculinary (Oct 17, 2017)

thanks for the links, gents. very interesting the japanese styles, thanks for that roy. definitely the info i am interested in. 

funnily enough, i decided to spend last night shaping a funky prototype handle for an old forgecraft paring blade i had to see if it would work on oysters. rounded off most of the edge and sharpened up just the final inch or so. its fairly stiff, so i think it should work.


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 17, 2017)

One of my least favorite tasks when I worked in a seafood restaurant was doing oysters...

But anyhow, you gotta check out Geoff Feder's custom oyster knife designs if you haven't already (tho I suspect you already have).


----------



## panda (Oct 18, 2017)

i have an r murphy carbon filet knife and love it. ive been meaning to get one of their oyster knives as well, new haven style.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 18, 2017)

I have used a bunch and shucked quite a few oysters and my favorite so far is the longer Victorinox.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vi...knife-with-supergrip-red-handle/35344696.html


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 18, 2017)

Daveb - I remember Bloodroot making a set (for groomsmen I think) & I asked them if they would be willing to make me one during the custom work they were doing for me this last June but the unequivocal reply was "No F'n Way / Never / Period" - something about the blade shaping, knuckle clearance and belt sander ... didn't sound fun ...



daveb said:


> I like the DR, one of them anyway, but only shuck oysters recreationally. The subject has come up on here in the past though my google fu only found this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/14143-Oyster-Shucking-knife
> 
> I remember another where a member had a maker of note put together a half dozen for him - he won the internet that day.


----------



## daveb (Oct 18, 2017)

Ha! David and Luke are gentlemen in every sense of the word. They would tell you to piss off much nicer than that........


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 18, 2017)

I agree 100% ... but it was very close to that :rofl2: or maybe I read to much into "No / End of story" ....



daveb said:


> Ha! David and Luke are gentlemen in every sense of the word. They would tell you to piss off much nicer than that........


----------



## chinacats (Oct 18, 2017)

I bought a cheapie (near Damariscotta) but it's a Boston style...works great with my limited skillset and its actually quite well made...think it cost about eleven bucks. Handle is round and fits my hand well...slightly longer than the Damariscotta knives but similar.


----------



## crockerculinary (Oct 19, 2017)

thanks for the input folks.
milkbaby- yes ive definitely seen feder's, they are very cool indeed. definitely a little pricy for my needs at the moment.
johnnychance- solid recommendation, thanks. and only 8 bucks? i definitely felt more comfortable up close with the shorter murphy blade at first, but i think the 4" boston style is gonna be much more useful for sure.

heres what i hobbled together. now dont laugh too hard, 




i only had time to freehand a handle real quick, jabbed the blade in there, let the epoxy dry overnight, and had about an hour before work to hand file, sand, round off the bottom portion of the blade and sharpen the tip. it performed surprisingly well, although the sharpened edge took a serious beating. next day i really took off a lot of the edge to make it more stable, and sharpened more in the 45 degree range. worked surprisingly well. definitely wish there was a little more metal to work with thickness wise, but its working. was pretty happy with the handle shape. the hand position is almost a perfect fit. i think i will shape the handle some more, but try and do a better one when i have the chance.


----------



## orangehero (Oct 19, 2017)

Just got one of these and did a dozen oysters with it for a snack. I wasn't sure what to expext, but so far I like how it works, very well made. It seems very robust, but intuitively I'm not sure it would last as long as fixed blade oyster knife. Also the hinge swells up after using it wet, making it more difficult to close. I use the hinge pop method, don't know how well it would work with other techniques.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 23, 2017)

JohnnyChance said:


> I have used a bunch and shucked quite a few oysters and my favorite so far is the longer Victorinox.
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/vi...knife-with-supergrip-red-handle/35344696.html



:doublethumbsup:


----------



## shipbuilder (Oct 26, 2017)

Over the 55+ years I've been shucking oysters, I have accumulated some 30+ different styles of knives, not to mention those that I have worn out and tossed. I learned in the Chesapeake region, so "front-end" stabbers are what I am most comfortable with, but my Dad was from the Gulf and really good with a "back-end" (hinge) knife he had built as a young man from an old file. But a knife called the "EZ Profi" is the one that, today, I find best all-around. It is a back-end knife, but the blade is the perfect combination of length/strength to allow not only getting in but then cutting the educator muscle. And the tab allows the leverage to pop the hinge without difficulty - very comfortable for old arthritic hands. I bought mine at www.hoppinjohns.com, but they are available elsewhere. [I would love to post a photo but it seems I don't have permission. So much for being able to share info!]
Tom


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 30, 2017)

crockerculinary said:


> so im helping out opening a new restaurant, and i am doing oysters for the first time since getting into handmade knives.
> 
> they have the typical dexter "new haven style" on hand, and i was not enjoying myself one bit. ive done a fair share of oysters, but never really looked at the tool. after work, i went looking online, but after a 12 hour first day, passed right out.
> 
> ...



It's personal preference. I have two Murphy New Haven oyster knivesI like the curved tip for how I shuck. I'd recommend the one with the green poly handle, with 'commercial grade' blade. I also have a Japanese oyster knife for Korin that I use for larger Pacific oysters. Aesthetically, I really dig the Murphy wooden handled Wellfleet and the K Sabatier oyster knifeneither of which I've tried.


----------



## zetieum (Nov 30, 2017)

orangehero said:


> Just got one of these and did a dozen oysters with it for a snack. I wasn't sure what to expext, but so far I like how it works, very well made. It seems very robust, but intuitively I'm not sure it would last as long as fixed blade oyster knife. Also the hinge swells up after using it wet, making it more difficult to close. I use the hinge pop method, don't know how well it would work with other techniques.




I have this one for years. And use it also to open wild oyster which are much more demanding, without problem. I always pack it when I travel to Brittany.


----------



## woodworkcan (Apr 13, 2018)

I hope this topic is not too old yet.

I have tried several models, my favorite so far is this one from Swissmar, designed by an shucker record-holder. It is an interesting pistol grip and intricate blade shape.






https://www.amazon.ca/Swissmar-SK20...=en-CA&tag=googcana-20&ref=pd_sl_45bgbeicio_e


----------



## crockerculinary (Apr 13, 2018)

this topic will never be old, in my book. 

definitely looking to try that one, the "shucker paddy" at some point. surprised at how small the blade is at the front, looks like it would be too delicate for twisting and prying or getting the abductor in one sweep, but ive seen videos of it in action, and it seems to do the trick. there is definitely advantage to the models that have an offset lever or pistol grip.

also looking to get my hands on the ez profi as mentioned above by shipbuilder, but always seem to have something else to spend that 60 bucks on.





i have had the chance to try the toadfish "put em' back" shucker, and it was a pretty solid competitor, and just a nice little piece.


----------



## GeneH (Jun 24, 2018)

orangehero said:


>



Hey I like this as a neat looking short blade knife. Useful as an EDC in sensitive company.

Its an oyster knife for all my after work happy hour st the oyster bar. . [emoji23][emoji56]


----------



## Dendrobatez (Jun 25, 2018)

http://https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Oyster-4-Inch-Boston-SuperGrip/dp/B003ED35GQ?th=1&psc=1

I've tried more expensive one's but the Boston skinny is the one I always go back to. Works well on belon, kumimoto, blue point... Everything but this one dirty oyster we used to get at work - shells on those just crumbled.
Reason I like it is the thin point gets in any oyster quick but it doesn't mess up your week if you slip.


----------



## Zax Car (Jul 8, 2018)

GeneH said:


> Hey I like this as a neat looking short blade knife. Useful as an EDC in sensitive company.
> 
> Its an oyster knife for all my after work happy hour st the oyster bar. . [emoji23][emoji56]


Oyster knives like that look perfect for a trip to the ER... Ouch


----------

